# PC-Bildschirm funktioniert nicht



## NinaSchllau (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo, ich habe ein problem. Mein Bildschirm funktioniert nicht.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## NinaSchllau (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo ist hier jemand?


----------



## Shelung (9. Januar 2016)

Innerhalb von einer Minute wird wohl kaum jemand Antworten können.

 

Insbesondere nicht wenn wir weder wissen welchen Bildschirm du hast noch was daran nicht funktioniert...


----------



## Tikume (10. Januar 2016)

Stecker in die Dose, EIn-Schalter drücken. Ganz mutige schließen auch noch Ihren Rechner an den Monitor an.


----------



## Maladin (10. Januar 2016)

Moin - für die Beantwortung einer Frage solltest du uns bitte etwas genauere Angaben machen. Wie schon erwähnt kann es viele Ursachen haben. Es geht hier um PC Monitore und da ist der technische Umfang der möglichen Probleme naturgemäß höher als bei einem Wasserkocher zum Beispiel.

 

Bitte ergänze deinen Beitrag oben über die Editierfunktion.


was für ein Gerät benutzt du (Hersteller und Typ)
was hast du für einen Rechner und was für eine Grafikkarte, falls dort das Problem liegt
wie ist der Bildschirm angeschlossen
was hast du bereits getan, um das Problem selbst zu beheben
Dann klappt das auch mit den Hinweisen.

 

/wink mala


----------



## robotom (11. Januar 2016)

naja wie soll man da groß helfen?  Keine ahnung was da los ist dass er nicht funktoniert. Vielleicht bräuchten wir ein paar mehr Infos. Is der Strom angeschlossen, funktioniert er schon länger nicht, gibt er irgendein signal von sich, etc, etc? Also ansosnten wird eine Ferndiagnose ziemlich schwer denke ich. Aber ich hoffe ja e, dass du das Problem in der zwischenzeit schon behoben hast haha


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2016)

wenn die angebebenen tips net helfen: bon suchen und ab zum händler


----------



## NinaSchllau (18. Januar 2016)

Ok danke Jungs. Aber ich hatte einfach vergessen die Steckerleiste an zu machen.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2016)

Das ist aber keine kreative Form des Internet-Trollens. Das ist so 1996.


----------



## NinaSchllau (21. Januar 2016)

Warum trollen? Hab mich gewundert warum mein Bildschirm nich anging. Und denn Grund jetz gerade genannnt. Warum so negativ?


----------



## eMJay (21. Januar 2016)

Wieso? Weil jeder normal Mensch als erstes nach dem Strom schauen würde.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2016)

völlig abwegig ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mal 20,- € für'n Druckersupport gelassen, damit der mir sagt, dass ich meine Verkabelung überprüfen soll ...


----------



## NinaSchllau (22. Januar 2016)

Ach mein Gott. Kann ja ma passieren. Darum muss man ja nich gleich trollen.?


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2016)

Ockhams Rasiermesser


----------

